# [SOLVED] wlan0:Interface doesn't support scanning

## Starik

Hi zusammen,

hab hier ein kleines Problem mit meinem WLan...

1. Scanning geht nicht wenn ich folg. schreibe:

```

elenor dennis # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

2. Wenn ich aber meine /var/log/messages durchsehe kommt folgendes:

```

...

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10233]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10233]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10233]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10234]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10234]: PPP session is 113

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10234]: Using interface ppp0

May  3 21:14:27 elenor pppd[10234]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: CHAP authentication succeeded

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: CHAP authentication succeeded

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: peer from calling number 00:90:1A:43:14:97 authorized

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: local  IP address 93.104.177.59

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: remote IP address 82.135.16.28

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: primary   DNS address 212.18.3.5

May  3 21:14:28 elenor pppd[10234]: secondary DNS address 212.18.0.5

May  3 21:14:29 elenor ntpdate[9393]: step time server 131.234.137.24 offset -0.012156 sec

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "Nickel" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "WLAN-3E7245" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "WLAN-DP" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "Lucia01" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "pandora" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "WLAN-Kefer" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "ALICE-WLAN" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "relan" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7113" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "gibitec" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "o2DSL" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "zaxxon" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "WLAN-D49916" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "WLAN-001A4F415C3F" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "QUERFLOETE" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "WLAN" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "cjl" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "academic" - not connecting

May  3 21:17:14 elenor rc-scripts: WEP key is not set for "PLATINA" - not connecting

May  3 21:18:33 elenor rc-scripts: wlan0 does not support scanning

May  3 21:18:55 elenor ntpd[8168]: Listening on interface #2 ppp0, 93.104.177.59#123 Enabled

May  3 21:20:01 elenor cron[12712]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May  3 21:22:16 elenor ntpd[8168]: synchronized to 131.234.137.24, stratum 1

May  3 21:22:16 elenor ntpd[8168]: kernel time sync status change 0001

```

Hier findet er komischerweise schon Netzwerke...Wo liegt hier das Problem???

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!

/etc/conf.d/net

```

...

########################

#WLAN

#######################

modules=( "iwconfig" )

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

```

lsmod

```

elenor dennis # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                77044  0

pppoe                   8768  2

pppox                   2700  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            16284  6 pppoe,pppox

slhc                    4992  1 ppp_generic

nvidia               7213948  30

```

lspci

```

elenor dennis # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

09:05.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

09:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

09:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

09:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

09:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller

09:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

09:09.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

[/quote]

```

----------

## papahuhn

Mach vor dem Scanning "ifconfig wlan0 up".

----------

## Starik

Danke, hilft aber nicht...Problem bleibt.

----------

## HoloDoc

Hi Starik!

Hatte ein ähnliches problem nach einem Update.

Versuch mal mit dmesg mögliche Fehlerquellen zu ermitteln.

Bei mir stand da beispielsweise:

```
iwl3945: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl3945: Could not read microcode: -2
```

Ich hatte den aktuellsten Microcode drin und musste das package net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode aus package.keywords rausnehmen, damit ich nicht die aktuellste Version habe. Alternativ kann man aber glaub ich auch das File unter /lib/firmware/ einfach so umbenennen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen?!

Greez

Holodoc

----------

## Starik

Vielen Danl für den Tipp, es lag aber am RFKILL Switch...Hab mit Hilfe dieses Threads https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-759284-highlight-rfkill.html die Option RFKILL aus dem kernel gelöscht und dann ging es (den WLAN-Knopf drücken hat auch geholfen;) )...

----------

